# While I'm At It



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2013)

I might as well backup my backup smoked cheese.

Left top/bottom Jalapeno/hab pepperjack

R top swiss

LR Sharp













coldchse.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013






AMZNPS with some hickory/apple mix













coldchse1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't wait until next winter for myself. Have you tried the Dubliner cheese. Love it with peach smoke.

Steve


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 15, 2013)

So no cheese smokes til January for us Florida mes folks, huh Steve? [emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128517[/emoji]


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 15, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> So no cheese smokes til January for us Florida mes folks, huh Steve? [emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128517[/emoji]


Nope. Not when we have this...(Sorry for the hijack nepas)













IMG_0461.PNG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 15, 2013)

Me too, no "hijack" intended.[emoji]128532[/emoji]


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2013)

No worries about hijack

We are at 90 here in SE GA


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 15, 2013)

I bought another block of that wonderful Cheese today at Costco!  Yuuuummmmm

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheese is done and wrapped.













cldch2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking good....Great color!! How'd you keep the temp down with this heat? Frozen bottles?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks great. nice color. Pepper Jack is my favorite. I'm still thinking I have enough to make the summer.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont use any ice at all.

I remove the side smoke generator from the cabinet some and natural draw pulls in air and right thru the top vent.


----------



## mrh (Jun 19, 2013)

How long did you put the smoke to it?


----------

